# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  UK Hair Transplant Surgeon Takes Stand  Youre Too Young For a Hair Transplant

## tbtadmin

IAHRS accepted Member Bessam Farjo, M.D., currently the UK’s leading hair transplant surgeon, is calling for appropriate age restrictions after seeing a disturbing trend of teenage boys wanting to undergo hair transplantation.Whether it’s reality TV or gorilla marketing on the internet, Dr. Farjo has seen a 23 percent increase in young men contacting his practice [...]
Listen to Dr. Farjo’s take on this growing trend of young men seeking out hair transplantation:
More...

----------

